# giant carbon fork -- can it be shortened?



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

I bought a used 2003 tcr carbon frameset. The fork steerer is a bit long for me so I want to cut it shorter. But the aluminum insert seems to be glued in (Kind of like Alpha Qs). Is that true? If not, how do I take that aluminum piece out so I can cut the steerer shorter?


----------



## thegood (Feb 27, 2004)

elviento said:


> I bought a used 2003 tcr carbon frameset. The fork steerer is a bit long for me so I want to cut it shorter. But the aluminum insert seems to be glued in (Kind of like Alpha Qs). Is that true? If not, how do I take that aluminum piece out so I can cut the steerer shorter?


I have a TCR composite 1, and I plan on cutting 10mm off the steerer tube. I haven't tried to get the aluminum compression nut out of the steerer tube yet...I want to ride it some more to make sure I like the fit. But in my experience with carbon-steerer MTB forks, you need to take a plastic hammer and give the steerer tube a good tap near the compression nut to lossen it. Also, make sure you use a saw guide and cut the tube with a fine tooth blade (32 teeth/inch). Finish the cut surface with some emery paper. Let me know if this works.


----------



## mika962 (May 26, 2004)

*Cross post from General Forum*

I have a TCR1 w/a full carbon fork. I recently changed to a new Specialized stem with 4 angle adjustments (not because I needed that many but the price was right and it's the right length). This new stem needs a special angled top-cap (supplied w/the stem) to get everything to sit flush. With the original stem, the top cap/plug always went in and out as one piece (even though it's actually 2) and that worked fine for "normal" stems that had flat tops.

My question is, with the new top cap, should I tighten the lower part into the nut installed in the steerer tube and leave it there, just using the top bolt to tighten the headset? Or does it ineed to come and go as one piece? I'm pretty sure the first way should work but it's my first carbon steers and I wanted to make sure.

Thanks!


----------



## Trevor! (Feb 28, 2004)

elviento said:


> I bought a used 2003 tcr carbon frameset. The fork steerer is a bit long for me so I want to cut it shorter. But the aluminum insert seems to be glued in (Kind of like Alpha Qs). Is that true? If not, how do I take that aluminum piece out so I can cut the steerer shorter?


The Aluminum insert in the steerer can be removed in order to cut the steerer down to ones preference. All it takes is a 5mm allen key or is it smaller (4mm). Very easy to do either way.


----------

